# Considering buying a chuck



## Talltim (Oct 14, 2017)

I have a jet 1221vs lathe and I am considering getting our first chuck. I would like to start drilling my blanks on the lathe and start doing a few things where a chuck would be helpful.  

Any recommendations for good starters?  My budget is not unlimited but don't want to regret my purchase a year down the road either.


----------



## donstephan (Oct 14, 2017)

I've had a Vicmarc for years and wouldn't part with it.  Regardless of which you choose, make sure it has jaws of the size(s) you plan to use.


----------



## JimB (Oct 14, 2017)

Talon chuck from Oneway or the equivalent from Vicmarc are top of the line brands that you will never regret buying. 

If those are out of your budget then the Nova chucks and there is also the line from Penn State. 

There are other brands but I'll let others chime in on those since I am not very familiar with them.


----------



## WriteON (Oct 14, 2017)

This is new to me...just went through what you are doing. There are serrated and dovetail jaws. I don't think it matters as you well learn to use either properly. 
I went with a reversible NovaG3 and will expand. The reversible G3 fits directly onto the 1x8spindle. No expensive adaptor needed. 

The Barracuda2 from PSI looks like a very good package and decently priced. If you sign up(email)I think they offer a 10%discount.
Yes to do your homework and buy right the first time. As someone stated...buy once cry once.


----------



## RobS (Oct 14, 2017)

I second the nova g3 reversible, I have 2 for my 1221vs.  Its great for the price.


----------



## flyitfast (Oct 14, 2017)

I have two G3's that I used with my 1221.  Never had a problem and they served me well.  Now they are working well on my larger lathe along with the Supernovas that I use for larger items.  I'm glad the various jaws work on both size chucks.
Use the pen jaws made for the Nova chucks.  They work well and I will only drill on the lathe for accuracy.  It is great to see the hole on one end of the blank in the same place on the other end!!
Gordon


----------



## WriteON (Oct 14, 2017)

RobS said:


> I second the nova g3 reversible, I have 2 for my 1221vs.  Its great for the price.



Let's talk about what a good starter package is.  Aside from the #2 jaws that comes with the Nova (or other brand chuck)what should a new buyer look for in  (accessory jaws)..do they wait until they have a specific project or buy a jaw package. Pen blank jaws are a must have.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Oct 14, 2017)

Pen blank jaws, the included jaws, and the 35mm spindle jaws allow me to make just about anything I want - pens, shaving brushes, twig pots, lidded boxes, small bowls, etc. I picked up the mini jaws but don't really use them as I prefer an IX collet or threaded mandrel for the projects I intended to use them for. If you start making bowls a set of cole jaws with the aftermarket "rubber bumpers" are nice to have. The stock bumpers tend to mar your project. I just have the Nova precision chuck (before they were made in Asia) for my Rikon 12" and I love it. Smaller and lighter than the larger chucks, it won't put as much wear on your lathe so it's one to consider, and is <$100.


----------



## triw51 (Oct 14, 2017)

If you are planning on turning more than pens down the line I would consider the easy wood chuck.  Easy Chuck « Easy Wood Tools
I love mine and changing jaws are so easy.  Just my 2 cents


----------



## tonylumps (Oct 15, 2017)

You are also going to need a drill Chuck to fit your tailstock.


----------



## KenV (Oct 15, 2017)

Only one suggestion here that does not agree with my experience and measurements.  I have had poor experience with the PSI Barracuda chucks.  Have purchased 2 of them.  One has a nasty habit of jamming.  Disassembly, cleaning, measurements show that the tolerances are too loose (sloppy) on that one.   The other has excessive runout compared to my other chucks.

Nova, Record, and Bulldog are excellent starting brands.  Sorby and Oneway are a notch up and higher price.   Top of the heap are Vicmark and Axminister Evolution chucks.

Craft Supply sells a tiny little chuck that has low runout for an attractive price that I use on theJet 1014, but it does not have "pen jaws".  I do drill on the lathe with it, just not a handy.

Hard to beat the Nova G3, and it and the Record are frequently on sale.


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 15, 2017)

Just another thought on chucks. If you purchase a chuck which will only fit a 1" spindle, your chuck will not be of use when you upgrade to a larger lathe. 
An adapter can be used but can increase any run out.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Oct 15, 2017)

I got the Nova G3 as my first Chuck, has done everything I have asked it to do.  Also, plenty of different jaws can be purchased for almost anything.  If drilling, you will need either the pen jaws or pin jaws, I bought the pin jaws for this purpose and like them.  I did have to buy a 1" 8TPI adapter for my jet 1014.  I assume you would need a similar adapter for the 1221.


----------



## WriteON (Oct 15, 2017)

Dehn0045 said:


> I got the Nova G3 as my first Chuck, has done everything I have asked it to do.  Also, plenty of different jaws can be purchased for almost anything.  If drilling, you will need either the pen jaws or pin jaws, I bought the pin jaws for this purpose and like them.  I did have to buy a 1" 8TPI adapter for my jet 1014.  I assume you would need a similar adapter for the 1221.



I got mine from CPO outlets....paid a few bucks for shipping. $99.99. I'm sure it can be found for the same with free shipping. This model (NOVA 48232 G3 Reversible 1 in. 8 TPI Wood Turning Chuck) fits directly on a Jet1221 or 1015.  No adaptor.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Oct 15, 2017)

I should have mentioned that the Nova Precision is made for smaller lathes and is 1" x 8 TPI so no adaptor is needed. As you can see, there are many options and we all have our favorite setup for our lathe. Do a little homework on each chuck and go with what suits your needs in the price range you want.

Also, I've seen videos where owners of Sorby chucks say the Nova jaws can be used because the bolt pattern is the same, although I haven't verified this myself. Just something to considered since it expands your options for jaws if you go with one.


----------



## KenV (Oct 15, 2017)

TattooedTurner said:


> I should have mentioned that the Nova Precision is made for smaller lathes and is 1" x 8 TPI so no adaptor is needed. As you can see, there are many options and we all have our favorite setup for our lathe. Do a little homework on each chuck and go with what suits your needs in the price range you want.
> 
> Also, I've seen videos where owners of Sorby chucks say the Nova jaws can be used because the bolt pattern is the same, although I haven't verified this myself. Just something to considered since it expands your options for jaws if you go with one.



I use Sorby jaws on my nova chuck.  You are dead on they are interchangable.


----------



## WriteON (Oct 15, 2017)

Serrated and Dovetail jaws. Does one have a stronger advantage. I would think serrated have a little extra grip however dovetail is standard on Nova.


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 15, 2017)

WriteON said:


> Serrated and Dovetail jaws. Does one have a stronger advantage. I would think serrated have a little extra grip however dovetail is standard on Nova.



 Many are going express their views for both....My preference is Dovetail Jaws. Simple and straight forward. They work well as they pull the work to the chuck as it tightens.

Some professional instructors will tell you that one needs to pay attention to the tenon for the serrated jaws. Sometimes if one tooth of the serrated jaws is on the edge of the tenon, it can push the work away from the chuck causing it not to mate tightly against the face of the jaws. A slight bevel on the end of the tenon will help with this issue.


----------



## WriteON (Oct 15, 2017)

Charlie_W said:


> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> > Serrated and Dovetail jaws. Does one have a stronger advantage. I would think serrated have a little extra grip however dovetail is standard on Nova.
> ...



I read where a Turner  likes Dovetail as it does not mark up the base. That's a good point cosmetic wise. Does the tenon get dovetailed when used with serrated jaws?


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 15, 2017)

WriteON said:


> Charlie_W said:
> 
> 
> > WriteON said:
> ...



The Dovetail jaws can still leave minor marking in a recess tenon. It helps if the recess is as near the size of the jaws when closed as they contact more surface than when they are expanded.

Any recess should be cut to fit the particular jaws you are using.


----------



## Fish30114 (Oct 21, 2017)

I will second the vote for the Easy Wood Tools, Easy Chuck, they have just begun manufacturing it again and it is the best chuck I have ever fooled with--in fact I have a Nova Supernova and an Nova Infinity that are virtually unused that I would make you a good deal on--I'm gonna buy another Easy Chuck. Good info on the jaws here, I have just about all of them for all of my chucks.


----------



## JPW062 (Nov 12, 2017)

Don't think about a chuck, get one.  Like VS it is only of those things only people who haven't used it would continue going without.  The only negative to a chuck is you add weight to your spindle decreasing the weight capacity for your blank.

I sell the One Way, Nova, and Easy tool chucks along with a cheaper house branded chuck, but I am not a turning expert or woodworking expert(scary, I know).  I have had them all out of the package and have turned with only the Novas.

I don't know the easy tool as well as I should.  Not many are interested.  I was told there is a history of the snap system wearing out, but not first hand.  That may be why they were off the market for a while and the issue may be resolved with new production chucks.  Maybe someone else could comment.

The Novas are solid chucks with LOTS of accessories at a reasonable price.  Many hobbyist turners start with them and never look farther.  I have a G3 with insert about to get another G3 that is reversible. The Novas are so dominant they are the only chuck I really know.  Not all the jaws work on the G3.  The Power Grip jaws, which are really nice, are not recommended for the G3.  There is a chart on the back of the chuck boxes that will tell you which of their chucks are recommended with which jaws.  

The serious turners I know use Oneway chucks.  People selling things larger than pens for decent money, even if not making a living off it.  I probably wouldn't go for a Talon over a G3, but if looking at a larger chuck I would probably look at the Oneways.  The Super Nova2 I used was quite nice and can be found for about $130 though.

As someone who worked in the aerospace industry previously, I am often quite disappointed with the machining/design/precision on woodworking tools and accessories.  The Nova chucks I have used have all been better made than the lathes I have had the opportunity to run them on, several minis, midis, and full size lathes of different brands;and have exceeded my requirements for woodworking. 

I can see where someone who was trying to make a living turning might say the Nova wasn't good enough and neither were the brand of lathes I have had the opportunity to run.  The OP was talking about a Jet 1221 and that is a lathe I am familiar with(plenty nice for my woodworking and built like a tank).

The inserts won't allow reversing, but I can run my G3 on any lathe I have access to, from a Shop Fox mini to a Nova DVR.  That is probably more valuable than reversing for me.

Don't even think about any of the discount/house brand chucks.  Total waste of money IMO.


----------



## Bikerdad (Dec 20, 2017)

Vicmarc.

'nuff said.


----------

